# Good salary/Package at Abu Dhabi



## didoben

Hello,
I got an offer of 20000 AED full package to Work at Abu dhabi. Is it a good salary ?

Regards
Driss


----------



## Lea Armstrong

didoben said:


> Hello,
> I got an offer of 20000 AED full package to Work at Abu dhabi. Is it a good salary ?
> 
> Regards
> Driss


Is that the base pay or everything - perks and all?


----------



## didoben

Hi,
its the full package. Please note that I'm Network Engineer (CCIE Voice Certified) with 6 years of experience.

Regards
Driss


----------



## didoben

but i have medical insurance and one annual flight to my country.


----------



## Lea Armstrong

What exactly was the offer? 20000 AED; medical insurance and one annual flight home. Do you have a family? Children? Do you plan to move them over with you? These are all factors in whether or not you can live off of that each month. School is really expensive there. If the company is not offering any tuition assistance then that's probably not going to be enough. The three things you need to research are: Housing; transportation and schools. You will pay taxes on pretty much everything. I would check to see if you couldn't get a better offer.


----------



## didoben

Hello

Ok, the offer includs the following / per month : 

Basic Salary : AED 8000
Home Allowance : AED 7700
Mobile Allowance AED 300
Car Allowance : AED 1000
Outsourcing Allowance : AED 3000

One Month Paid Leave with air ticket to your home country, once per year
- After 3 month I will be entiteled for an increase of 1000AED.
- Medical insurance.

*I'm married and i have 1 child.*


----------



## JSam

It should be enough (if you exclude school fees).


----------



## Lea Armstrong

didoben said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok, the offer includs the following / per month :
> 
> Basic Salary : AED 8000
> Home Allowance : AED 7700
> Mobile Allowance AED 300
> Car Allowance : AED 1000
> Outsourcing Allowance : AED 3000
> 
> One Month Paid Leave with air ticket to your home country, once per year
> - After 3 month I will be entiteled for an increase of 1000AED.
> - Medical insurance.
> 
> *I'm married and i have 1 child.*


It may be enough but here are some things for you to consider:

Relocating your family - the expense involving this move may fall on you if your company is not giving you any relocation money.

Your annual trip home (should you choose to do this) - you will be paying out of pocket for your family to fly.

Will you make enough to save some money? Depending on where you live and the expenses involved you may be able to swing this. 

Your child - Is your child school age? If so, you need to really research the cost of schools unless your wife home schools the child.

Also, cars are usually around 2000 AED a month 

What are you making in your current job? Your offer is $5445.00 USD - do you make more than this now? If you relocate you will need to add expenses that you may have back home unless you are debt free.

Here is a website for you to read. You really need to put everything on paper and decide if this is a good move for your family.

I can't post active URLs as I'm not a full Active Member yet but if you google expatarrivals go to that site and on the left hand side will be a cost of living link. It will give you a lot of information. It will also have an estimate on schools as well.


----------



## didoben

Hi,

Actually, Im paid arround 3500 USD, including Car. The idea that I have is to join a company at UAE and after that I have to develop myself. I know that the package offered is underestimated. I think that I have to recover before fall into problems and regret.

Regards
Driss


----------



## JSam

Here are my estimations, to things I can think of at the moment:

You can have 1 bedroom apartment at 60-75K/ annum.

Utilities may cost around 20K/ annum.

You can find a school (arabic) for your child at 15K/ annum

Car basics (fuel, oil,wash, parking) approximately 15K/ annum.

e-Life connection (TV + Internet + Landline ) = 5K/ annum

Hope that gives an idea..


----------



## wkuser

didoben said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok, the offer includs the following / per month :
> 
> Basic Salary : AED 8000
> Home Allowance : AED 7700
> Mobile Allowance AED 300
> Car Allowance : AED 1000
> Outsourcing Allowance : AED 3000
> 
> One Month Paid Leave with air ticket to your home country, once per year
> - After 3 month I will be entiteled for an increase of 1000AED.
> - Medical insurance.
> 
> *I'm married and i have 1 child.*


Hi didoben,

Being an IT Professional myself, I can tell you that your offer package is not adequate. However, it is up to you to decide whether to accept it or not.


----------



## didoben

Hi wkuser,
thanks for your advice. Please tell me the median rate that can get a CCIE in Dubai or Abu Dhabi ?


----------

